
Dispelling Decentralization Doubts (Response Post to Moxie) - wakest
https://www.scriptjunkie.us/2020/01/dispelling-decentralization-doubts/
======
wakest
Really enjoyed SJ's response to Moxie's "The ecosystem is
moving"([https://signal.org/blog/the-ecosystem-is-
moving](https://signal.org/blog/the-ecosystem-is-moving)) and thought folks
here might enjoy it as well.

